# Paddy the Mick



## paddythemic (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi,

I've been fascinated with mantids my whole life; honestly starting from Kung Fu theater where i first learned what a praying mantis was. I never really thought about owning one until I found a website for them. I guess I thought that keeping two harlequin shrimp, a cowfish, and an octopus as pets wasn't exotic enough. LOL. I generally hate insects, especially spiders; mantids are just different. They are cool little aliens, not bugs.

I have an orchid, 2 lineola's (i considers these the classic kung fu mantis), and a budwing.

I would like to get a "creobrater" and a devil's flower mantis eventually.

I am mostly interested in finding out about feeding techniques from this site.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 29, 2010)

Welcome, we have someone else on here with a user name like yours!


----------



## ismart (Jul 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 29, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jul 30, 2010)

welcome to the forum bro


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## myles (Aug 9, 2010)

paddy the mick lol irish by any chance :lol:


----------



## paddythemic (Aug 9, 2010)

mylo said:


> paddy the mick lol irish by any chance :lol:


The North American Fenian variety. LOL.

_People who see my email generally think it's patty "the mic" (microphone)._


----------



## myles (Aug 10, 2010)

fenians lol im purebreed irish :lol:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

